# broken bolts



## teds1 (May 20, 2006)

hi all

need some advice on removing broken bolts.... i have one in the head... that holds the pull cord assemble... and one of the exhaust bolts...

i have tried to drill out both and use a bolt extractor with no luck and tons of penetrating fluid...

i didnt think heat would work on the head.. didnt want to warp it.. and didnt think heat would work on the exhaust broken bolt....

any other suggestions...

thanks in advance


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

you can drill them out and put heli coil srings in them for new threads or keep trying to back tap them out. some exhaust ports are threaded so you can just thread in a exhaust pipe and muffler. for the broken bolt on the head that holds on the pull cord cover if the bolt goes right threw the head and doesn't tuch the block you could drill it straight threw and re tap it for new threads good luck


----------



## teds1 (May 20, 2006)

what are heli coil springs...

tried repeatedly to drill out broken exhaust bolt and not having much luck.. although my drill bits are so good.. so i will pick some better ones up and keep trying


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

I once removed a broken bolt out of an aluminum intake with a tungsten bit in my Dremel, got lucky and didn't hurt the threads at all. I was extremely carefull, used a shop vac to remove shavings while I worked. I wouldn't recomend trying unless you have a steady hand and an eye for detail. Takes forever too.


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

sorry I know them as heli coils. they are a threaded inserts come in all diff sizes metric or imperal. you over drill hole put locktight on them then insert makin new threads then locktight on bolt. they act like lags from lagbolts


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=164883&highlight=weld+washer


hope it helps


----------

